# iPad jailbreaké mise à jour iOS6



## polocoko (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, je suis un p'tit nouveau sur ce forum !

Alors pour vous exposer mon problème (Quasi voire totalement insoluble pour ne pas être pessimiste...) je suis en possession d'un Ipad 2 16GB jailbreaké (C'est mal en effet) et comme vous le savez peut-être, une nouvelle mise à jour iOS a été lancée à savoir iOS6. 
J'étais précédemment à la version iOS4, ne pouvant télécharger la version iOS5. En voyant que la nouvelle version iOS était apparue, j'ai décidé de tester et de l'installer sur mon Ipad... Pas de chance en ce mardi 28 janvier 2013 puisque depuis que j'ai tenté cette installation, il m'affiche le logo iTunes ainsi qu'un câble USB blanc à l'écran. Lorsque j'ai demandé la mise à jour, l'iPad s'est éteint et a redémarré sur cette image.

Voilà pour le problème, si vous désirez de plus amples détails, faites moi en part ! 
Merci d'avance à vous.


----------



## dada69 (29 Janvier 2013)

Tu as besoin d'un ordinateur
d'un accès à Internet
du logiciel Itunes

tu branches ton ipad sur l'ordinateur

tout devrait fonctionner


----------



## polocoko (29 Janvier 2013)

Le problème c'est que j'ai suivi ce processus et cela fait une paire de fois que je le réitère.
Le message affiché lorsqu'il est connecté en USB est le suivant: 

"iTunes a détecté un iPad en mode de récupération. Vous devez restaurer cet iPad afin qu'il puisse être utilisé avec iTunes."

Mais à la fin de chaque processus, il m'affiche ce message:

"*Le logiciel destiné à l'iPad "iPad" a été endommagé lors du téléchargement.* Déconnectez et connectez à nouveau, puis réessayer. Assurez-vous que les réglages sont corrects et que votre connexion est active ou réessayez plus tard."


----------



## dada69 (29 Janvier 2013)

oups

dans itunes as-tu la possibilité de faire 'restaurer votre ipad ?'

si oui essaye

sinon il faut taper exactement le message que tu as dans google et passer des heures à lire les forums, tu n'es jamais le seul à avoir un problème...


----------



## polocoko (29 Janvier 2013)

En effet il y a cette option et c'est celle ci qui mène au processus à suivre dont j'ai énoncé les consignes plus tôt.
Merci quand même


----------



## Bubblefreddo (29 Janvier 2013)

Essaye avec un autre ordi... peut être que le fichier host est corrompu!


----------



## polocoko (30 Janvier 2013)

Ah oui je n'y avait pas pensé Bubblefreddo ! Merci du conseil  !


----------



## polocoko (30 Janvier 2013)

Désolé pour le double-post... 

Je viens d'essayer sur un autre ordinateur et je suis désespéré, cela ne marche toujours pas. Rien à faire...


----------



## ludoper (31 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,
j'ai exactement le même problème depuis aujourd'hui sur ipad 2 64 Go jailbreaké, tu n'es pas le seul !
j'attend donc également des réponses, je fais des recherches de mon côté si jamais j'ai une solution je te la fais parvenir


----------



## polocoko (1 Février 2013)

Merci à toi Ludoper !


----------



## bug in (3 Février 2013)

Essais de telecharger le fichier .ipsw sur un site, et tu fais une restauration manuelle.

PS: Aller, tiens http://iphonetouchnews2.com/2013/01/30/ios-6-1-tous-les-liens-pour-les-telecharger/


----------



## allister2808 (14 Mars 2013)

J'ai le même problème, quelqu'un a la solution, svp?
3 jours sans IPAD, l'horreur...
Comment faire une restauration manuelle, alors que l'IPAd ne répond plus du tout???


----------



## Lauange (15 Mars 2013)

polocoko a dit:


> Le problème c'est que j'ai suivi ce processus et cela fait une paire de fois que je le réitère.
> Le message affiché lorsqu'il est connecté en USB est le suivant:
> 
> "iTunes a détecté un iPad en mode de récupération. Vous devez restaurer cet iPad afin qu'il puisse être utilisé avec iTunes."
> ...



Bonjour

Pour le sortir du mode recovery, installe sur ton pc tiny umbrella. Connecte ton ipad et clic sur le bouton exit recovery. Cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## allister2808 (18 Mars 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour le sortir du mode recovery, installe sur ton pc tiny umbrella. Connecte ton ipad et clic sur le bouton exit recovery. Cela devrait fonctionner.




Un tout GRAND MERCIIIIIIII, ça a marché extra, MERCI, MERCI, MERCIIIIIIIII 

Une semaine sans mon IPAD, je devenais fou.
Vraiment trop cooooooooolllll.
Suis content, content, content


----------



## Lauange (19 Mars 2013)

allister2808 a dit:


> Un tout GRAND MERCIIIIIIII, ça a marché extra, MERCI, MERCI, MERCIIIIIIIII
> 
> Une semaine sans mon IPAD, je devenais fou.
> Vraiment trop cooooooooolllll.
> Suis content, content, content



Cool. Tu a raison, une semaine sans son iPad c'est un supplice.


----------



## legalet (5 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir, je viens de réinisialiser mon Ipad et depuis quand je veux le mettre en route j'ai bien la fenêtre langage et celle de pays, et après celle des réseaux wifi ou connexion par Itunes. d'une manière ou de l'autre j'ai le même problème. le message est "Désolé, impossible de procéder à lactivation pour le moment.
Réessayez ultérieurement ou contactez le service clients." que dois je faire pour mon ipad fonctionne comme avant? Merci de vos réponses.


----------

